# Whats the difference??????



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Like really I wanna know what is the big difference between the APBT and AMSTAFF?Ok isn't it correct that like UKC AKC reconized APBT but because of the fighting and bad rep they stopped but after a couple yrs or so they decided to reconize them again but changed the name right or wrong?I've been to a bully breed show(BULYYPALOOZA)didn't realy see amstaffs just so big block short and xl pits or bullypits if thats correct saying.Also been to serval ADBA show/weight pull events I've seen dogs 35-60lbs some blue red black white brown fawn ect...even look like AMSTAFFS.So I really wanna know is it because some old heads from the 80 and 90s thats breed and raised these dogs say because if blue its not APBT OR BECAUSE ITS REG WITH AKC OR 20LBS BIGGER ITS NOT APBT?Seriously please I really wanna know.I'm not looking to be knocked or knock anyone for their owning of whatever dog they prefer or to bash someone becuase of belief or opinion I JUST REALLY WANT TO KNOW BECAUSE I AM SO CONFUSED.like can you show pics with your proof(not just opinion bc you hate a certain bllodline or type of pit)and lets be dead on with logics I really want to know please and thank you for your input.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OK. so like i said in the other thread i think ur confusing some of the breeds here. this statement here "I've been to a bully breed show(BULYYPALOOZA)didn't realy see amstaffs just so big block short and xl pits or bullypits" u went to a Bully show, as in American Bully prolly set up by the ABKC (american bully kennel club). there are 5 classes of AmBullies which u can read about on the ABKC website.

heres a thread to help explain the different breeds.
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/17493-breed-clarification.html

this one shows the difference between UKC AKC and ADBA dogs.
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/15410-visual-comparison-top-winning-ukc-akc-adba-dogs.html


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Guess because I have read even on here how ppl have mad is seen like amstaffs and ambullies or bully breeds are basically the same thats why I said I haven't seen a AMSTAFF at any Buyll show.I did go to the top link you posted and do see all body as well as head differnce between APBT,AMSTAFFS,STAFF BULLY AND,AMERICAN BULLY.And also while waiting on replies I went and dung deep looking into the deffernce between amstaffs and apbt thatnk you for replying it was helpful.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

no problem and no u wont see an AmStaff or a SBT at a bully show cuz they are not registered with the ABKC only AKC. if u wanted to see them in a show u would have to find an AKC show or sometimes u can find an "bully breed dog show" in which case they will have american bulldogs, dogos, presa canarios, APBT, AST, SBT, AmBully, bull terrier and more.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh yea I know that it just had me confused thwy way some ppl seeming like amstaffs and bullies were the same dog also I want to get into weight pulling in ADBA if I have an amstaff dog well even though it is reg with UKC and reg as ABPT its a amstaff bc of bloodline right.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

doughboi said:


> Oh yea I know that it just had me confused thwy way some ppl seeming like amstaffs and bullies were the same dog also I want to get into weight pulling in ADBA if I have an amstaff dog well even though it is reg with UKC and reg as ABPT its a amstaff bc of bloodline right.


we have a lot of ADBA people here on the forum but theres a big ADBA show in SoCal this weekend, so they might not see this for a few days. but i believe that to WP in the ADBA u need to have the dog registered withe ADBA. since ur pup has UKC papers u would be able to WP at UKC events...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

▲▲▲ yeah ADBA Registration would be Needed to Pull at an ADBA event.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Registries are weird and this is why so many People are Confused. See for He longest time AKC dogs could be registered with both the UKC and ADBA. This is how the bully movement came to, this allowed Am Staffs to bred to ukc APBt and be registered. The continued crossing and breeding for head End chest size gave birth to the AM Bully.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The AKC never has register dogs as APBTs. Dogs registered with AKC are AmStaffs. The foundation of the AmStaff was the APBT, but selective breeding over many many years have turned them into their own breed which is why you'll notice a significant difference between an ADBA dog and An AKC dog. The UKC is kind of a mess. They do not recognize the AmStaff or the AmBully as separate breeds, which they have been for many years, so all dogs registered under UKC are registered as APBTs even though they may be a different breed. This is where a lot of confusion comes from. People get these big blue dogs and think they're APBTs cause the UKC papers state APBT as the breed, and then later find out through the pedigree that the dog is actually an American Bully and not an APBT at all. Then you've got the people who refuse to believe their Bullies are not APBTs, then breed and sell them as APBTs causing more and more confusion.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

@Rudy4747 and KG420 thank you both for that and goes dang near hand and hand with what was said to me by Odin's_BlueDragon.You all were very imformative and this iformation clears up a lot of confusion with the breeds AMSTAFF AND APBT.Had I known that I would've gotten my Tyson and just wanted on a different litter from a guy with ADBA papers and eli bloodline.I know I've read up on they history between UKC and AKC dang near all night long last night til I almost fel alseep on the computer.Its crazy to me how even though AMSTAFFS originate from APBT and because of the bad rep they got AKC refused to reconize them and would reconize them if the name was changed.Then because of byb and people who wanted to form these gigantuous dogs that now look like MASTIFFS BULLDOGS AND APBT'S mixed.So would or could one say that UKC has been washed down and their reputation has been suspect now for years because they now accept these bully breads as APBT instead of as BULLIES wy not hve different breed sections on them then APBT GO IN THEIR SECTION BULLIES IN THEIR AND STILL BE REG WITH UKC?Now I am upset because I have this well built gorgous dog and becuase of its bloodline(Greyline GOTTI AND GAFF)he is AMSTAFF INSTEAD OF APBT WHICH IS WHAT I WANTED(APBT).I see all these names in his ped the last 10-15generation its all gotti greyline gaff then I broke it down went even father you got GRAY LINE'S RAIDER II and goes into 1970on down to 1950s a little of SARONA and all dogs up until 10genereation ago were UKC AND AKC DBL REG.Its just crazy to me because of names and rep and people doing experamental breeding these dogs have changed.I just thought I get myself a good athletic built dog no bully work and train with him get him into weight pulling and see what he/she got.Even if it was a differnt reg I could just dbl reg and get into ADBA and pull in this club.I love the comatition and the weight pulling have went a few time s up where I live(Cartersville Ga)they have a saction up here about twice a yr.Had I known more about Juan Gotty and Greyline I would've got my pup ijs but again thank you all for you feedback it was more than helpful.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont have my pups sir ped yet but here is his moms if you want









BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database atabase ted to look


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You can also do IWPA events those are all breed I believe


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks I got my mind made up Imma try to get into events with UKC and reg him ABKC since hell thats whats in him anyways wish I could copy his ped down and post it but I know the next dog I get will be adba and APBT NO ANDS IF BUTS ABOUT IT.Wish I wouldve waited on one of the guys with the club I'm in.Oh and by the way KG420 you fine as hell


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

kg420 said:


> The AKC never has register dogs as APBTs. Dogs registered with AKC are AmStaffs.


True but Am staff have been registered as APBT with both the UKC and ADAB. To this day the ADBA still accepts dogs from both registries. A practice I do not like at all. I am sure you know KG just thought I would clarify my self


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> True but Am staff have been registered as APBT with both the UKC and ADAB. To this day the ADBA still accepts dogs from both registries. A practice I do not like at all. I am sure you know KG just thought I would clarify my self


So I can reg him with ADBA but just make sure he is listed as AMSTAFF or ADBA WILL still reg him as APBT NO MATTER WHAT?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

doughboi said:


> So I can reg him with ADBA but just make sure he is listed as AMSTAFF or ADBA WILL still reg him as APBT NO MATTER WHAT?


pretty sure that ADBA will see him as an APBT. they dont recognize AmStaff


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> True but Am staff have been registered as APBT with both the UKC and ADAB. To this day the ADBA still accepts dogs from both registries. A practice I do not like at all. I am sure you know KG just thought I would clarify my self


 absolutely. It's kinda a double edged sword with all the registries. You can duel reg dogs with the registries but the breed will be different depending on the registry. I always think of this poor guy, bought a Bully thinking it was an APBT cause it had ADBA papers but then when he went to show this 100+lb giant dog he was seriously disappointed. No matter how much work he did with that dog it would never ever fit the ADBA standard and showing in that registry would just be a waste of time.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> pretty sure that ADBA will see him as an APBT. they dont recognize AmStaff


Oh ok ay is Odin a weight pull dog?


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

kg420 said:


> absolutely. It's kinda a double edged sword with all the registries. You can duel reg dogs with the registries but the breed will be different depending on the registry. I always think of this poor guy, bought a Bully thinking it was an APBT cause it had ADBA papers but then when he went to show this 100+lb giant dog he was seriously disappointed. No matter how much work he did with that dog it would never ever fit the ADBA standard and showing in that registry would just be a waste of time.


WOOOW!Thats messed up dang that is to dang big even I know that lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did I hear somebody say on here that ukc registers American bullies as apbt? I haven't given a real good look to Slayers papers but I swear it said bully on it but now I need to pull them out and take a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Did I hear somebody say on here that ukc registers American bullies as apbt? I haven't given a real good look to Slayers papers but I swear it said bully on it but now I need to pull them out and take a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yeah if he has UKC papers... they say APBT


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> yeah if he has UKC papers... they say APBT


I'm gonna look and make sure but I swear they say American bully on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

kg420 said:


> absolutely. It's kinda a double edged sword with all the registries. You can duel reg dogs with the registries but the breed will be different depending on the registry. I always think of this poor guy, bought a Bully thinking it was an APBT cause it had ADBA papers but then when he went to show this 100+lb giant dog he was seriously disappointed. No matter how much work he did with that dog it would never ever fit the ADBA standard and showing in that registry would just be a waste of time.


Yes i agree it is a waste of time and wish the ADBA did not allow it. I could see the OP might be some what benefitted by this because he could weight pull and meet some people that could show him the real APBT. Learn the differences and move forward since he expressed interest in the true form of the breed and wanting to move in that direction.

I have shown Dooney in the ADBA and made him a a champion but yes he is large boned dog taking after his AM staff side much more then his APBT side. But this gave me great chance to talk and become educated by some of the best people to own bulldogs in recent years, few from the past. I have even picked up some great dogs on the way.

I also agree if weight pull is all you want then APA is great to get started but be ready the competition is fierce, when you come up against some of the other working breeds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yes i agree it is a waste of time and wish the ADBA did not allow it. I could see the OP might be some what benefitted by this because he could weight pull and meet some people that could show him the real APBT. Learn the differences and move forward since he expressed interest in the true form of the breed and wanting to move in that direction.
> 
> I have shown Dooney in the ADBA and made him a a champion but yes he is large boned dog taking after his AM staff side much more then his APBT side. But this gave me great chance to talk and become educated by some of the best people to own bulldogs in recent years, few from the past. I have even picked up some great dogs on the way.
> 
> I also agree if weight pull is all you want then APA is great to get started but be ready the competition is fierce, when you come up against some of the other working breeds.


:goodpost:


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

:


Rudy4747 said:


> Yes i agree it is a waste of time and wish the ADBA did not allow it. I could see the OP might be some what benefitted by this because he could weight pull and meet some people that could show him the real APBT. Learn the differences and move forward since he expressed interest in the true form of the breed and wanting to move in that direction.
> 
> I have shown Dooney in the ADBA and made him a a champion but yes he is large boned dog taking after his AM staff side much more then his APBT side. But this gave me great chance to talk and become educated by some of the best people to own bulldogs in recent years, few from the past. I have even picked up some great dogs on the way.
> 
> I also agree if weight pull is all you want then APA is great to get started but be ready the competition is fierce, when you come up against some of the other working breeds.


Thank you for thank input and yea thats what I wanna do and I know some ppl in the adba Ga club and I know I need to go more didnt get to make the last sactions but most definitly will now on


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm gonna look and make sure but I swear they say American bully on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Mine says APBT for breed I do have up to 4generations on his peg and do see on dog that says PR"DIEGOS BULLIES THOIS LEGACY but pretty sure thats just the name of owner(breeder)and or kennel


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow more clarification. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

doughboi said:


> Oh ok ay is Odin a weight pull dog?


i missed this somehow. no hes not, i wanted to get him into it and really its just a money issue right now. if i get a steady roommate then i might be able to buy him a harness and see what he can do.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i missed this somehow. no hes not, i wanted to get him into it and really its just a money issue right now. if i get a steady roommate then i might be able to buy him a harness and see what he can do.


Yea my boy has his bone structure hes just fawn and younger


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

doughboi said:


> Yea my boy has his bone structure hes just fawn and younger


Awww he's adorabull! I wouldn't start havin him pull yet though, best to wait till he's done growing so u don't hurt his joints. U can put him in a harness for now so he gets used to it and put somethin light like a milk jug with so gravel in it so again he gets used to noise behind him. But for now, get his paperwork straightened out and enjoy ur puppy! They grow up fast!


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Awww he's adorabull! I wouldn't start havin him pull yet though, best to wait till he's done growing so u don't hurt his joints. U can put him in a harness for now so he gets used to it and put somethin light like a milk jug with so gravel in it so again he gets used to noise behind him. But for now, get his paperwork straightened out and enjoy ur puppy! They grow up fast!


Oh yea..yea I know that want start until 8months or older right now just getting him use to the harness and commands(work come).He is a fast learner but I wouldn't do that I know his young body needs to mature hell thats like tryna play tug-a-war or tryna get him to grip and hold something would'nt wanna hurt his teeth or body.But thanks for the advice and I use chains hooded onto the harness leting him pull that threw the yard with start and stop points.I was working with a guy up where I live he gots yrs in this sport gr ch dogs and all but slowing down to spend more time with kids.Im thinking about duel reg with ADBA I know AKC want do anything unless parents were reg with them and Im thinking maybe see what this ABKC IS ABOUT.But I know my next dog WILL MOST DEFINITLY BE ADBA REG AND FROMTHE PPL IN MY ADBA CLUB


----------

